# [Aporte] Amplificador clase AB "Honey Badger"



## vargasmongo3435 (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola amigos.

Les estoy dejando un aporte o mejor dicho les voy a compartir un amplificador que es un diseño profesional de el foro de electrónica Americano DIYAudio donde encontré este proyecto hace mas de 3 años atrás y con el tiempo me gusto el diseño y lo que hice fue clonar la placa en Sprint layout 6 para crear los PDF para planchado.
Detalles acerca de la fuente de alimentación el señor Pete "Ostripper" menciono que un un transformador toroidal de 500VA a 40 - 0 -40 VAC que da aproximadamente después de rectificación y filtrado unos 56V DC para este amplificador
Desconozco porque ellos le pusieron el nombre de "Honey Badger"  pero se que es un buen diseño lo he estado estudiando por un tiempo hace como un año atrás la simulación de Multisim no me funcionaba pero finalmente después de encontrar la falla de mi simulación logre ponerlo a correr.
Este diseño es mas orientado a alta fidelidad y es simple solo usa componentes comunes como transistores, diodos, capacitores y resistencias no tiene ningún circuito integrado que eso es lo bueno  

Para contarles bien este amplificador es vendido en la pagina WEB de DIYAudio pero el editor el señor "Variac" editor de *DIYAudio* menciono que pueden hacerla a planchado y no hay ningún problema en eso siempre en cuando no se use para venderla por hay o mejor dicho "no pirateria" so favor de no pedirme el Sprint Layout 6 file ya que no quiero problemas con DIYAudio

Este es el enlace para que vean

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/211905-diyab-amp-honey-badger-build-thread.html

 Se que muchos de ustedes ya tienen la primera pregunta del dia, ¿ Cuantos watts ? bueno de acuerdo al señor Pete puede dar 150W a 8Ω y 4Ω 300W pero eso depende de el transformador que tengan disponible requiere al menos 500VA en la simulación de Multisim 14 me da un poco mas pero trato de no llegar al "clipping" como les estoy dejando la data del proyecto hay pasos a seguir antes activar el amplificador para ajustar el biass, primero los trimpots o como conocemos _potencimetros de ajuste_ hay que ajustarlos primero antes de encenderlo, R30 500Ω es el trimpot mas importante este tienes que ajustarlo a resistencia máxima usando el multimetro en escala de medir Ω, R30 es el que ajusta el biass.
Luego el trimpot R7 200Ω este lo puedes ajustar de 70Ω-100Ω este ajustara el CCS, y por ultimo ajusten el trimpot R17 1KΩ a mitad y mitad o mejor dicho centralizado.
Hay una opción que tienes que seleccionar que es R18 o D3 están localizados cerca de C6 si usas la opción diodo zener de 12V o 15V tienes que usar un puente o "jumper" un pedacito de alambre y lo pones de C a Z pero si en eso momento no tienes un diodo zener a la mano puedes usar la otra opción que seria poner R18 que es de 22KΩ luego pones el puente de C a R "cualquiera de las opciones están bien pero tienen que seleccionar una de ellas". 

Usen un bombillo de 40W/50W en serie con el transformador para hacer el primer test antes que nada *muy importante*  "esto es importante en caso de que halla un error de ensamblaje evitara daños mayores"

Siguiente paso, el señor Pete menciono una manera de segura de iniciar el amplificador sin tener miedo de que los transistores de salida se quemen es una técnica que evita eso, entonces en las instrucciones no instales R36 que es de 150Ω 1W, ni tampoco instalen los transistores de potencia solo instalen Q15,Q13,Q14 asegúrense que estos 3 transistores estén fijados con aislación y un poquito de pasta térmica "heat sink compound" con tornillos al disipador grande muy importante, al transistor Q15 hay que temporalmente instalar una resistencia de 1/2W de 68Ω del emisor a salida de la bobina al igual Q14, entonces se ponen 2 resistencias de 10Ω 1/2W en serie con la fuente suplidora para hacer el primer encendido con el multimetro leerás voltaje de R35 y R34 unos +/- .55V. Luego que ven que todo esta en orden ya pueden remover las 2 resistencias de 68Ω, ahora pueden soldar la resistencia R36 de 150Ω 1W/1/2W y ya pueden soldar los transistores de salida o mejor dicho "power transistors" si todo esta en orden ya pueden quitar las 2 resistencias de 10Ω y poner los fusibles 5A para continuar el ajuste de bias R30 poco a poco mides los primeros 20mV al test point TP1 al TP2 pero todavia no le quites el bombillo de test de 40/50W continua el ajuste de biass si el bombillo empieza a brillar solo un poquito entonces puedes quitarlo y conectar el transformador a la toma de corriente como normalmente va enchufado, 

*"Perdonen por ser muy extremadamente cuidadoso pero es mejor a proceder muy rápido y volar los transistores de potencia"* por tener el biass sobre cargado "over biased" 

*Ahora este seria el ajuste final *

Esta es la nota original del procedimiento de biass

 " Adjusting this is simple. R30 (BIAS) should be set to 500R (read it with your DMM). This will forward bias Q13 to the max and make the voltages across C9 their smallest , biasing the output stage to class B levels. Slowly turn R30 until you see your first few millivolts across TP1 and TP2. Continue until the test points show 15-20mv , allow to thermally stabilize ... adjust further.

Note:
Some like it "hot" (30-40mv = 100ma/ per device) , some like it "cool" (20-25mv = 50mv) crossover distortion usually minimizes at >50mV and up. This will depend on output choice."

Entonces pones el multimetro en escala de mV de el TP1 ald TP2 ajustas suavemente con calma hasta que te de 20mV a 25mV luego de ver los 20 o 25mV dale unos minutos como 15 minutos en lo que se estabilice térmicamente el transistor Q13 el que se encarga del bias es muy importante que este asegurado al disipador grande si ves algún cambio das el ultimo ajuste 20mV o 25mV y esta terminado.
Lo ultimo seria el offset eso se hace midiendo con el multimetro en escala DC mV coloquen el positivo a la salida y el negativo a TP 0V midan y ajustas hasta que vean un ajuste de offset lo mas pequeño posible unos 2 a 3mV mientras menos mejor todavía, y ya esta listo para colocar el parlante "bocina" para escuchar el primer test de audio, espero que tengan suerte tómense su tiempo en colectar las piezas correctas y ensamble con calma no hay apuros espero lo traten.

Por ultimo hay dos versiones de como instalar los transistores:
*Option 1* se ponen en un adaptador de aluminio de 90º
*Option 2* sin el adaptador de aluminio pero los dos son indenticos.

ATTN 
Juan


*Enlace del projecto *

https://personal.filesanywhere.com/fs/v.aspx?v=8d6d628a5c66757cb39d


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2016)

Archivos subidos al servidor del Foro


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 22, 2016)

Buenas. Qué ventaja hay en hacer el diferencial de entrada con transistores y no integrado?


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Abr 23, 2016)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Buenas. Qué ventaja hay en hacer el diferencial de entrada con transistores y no integrado?



 No te puedo contestar esa pregunata porque el que lo diseño es un diseñador de amplificadores de audio muy conosido en el foro de diyAudio Americano si el decidio
ponerles transistores me imagino que es para hacer el ensamblado mas facil 

ATTM
Juan



Hoy hice unas comparacion de tamaño y cree unos nuevos PDF usen estos


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Abr 24, 2016)

Video y detalles acerca del Honey Badger

*olvide mencionar de que no installen los transisitore de potencia todavia hasta que no se haga el primer ajuste inicial *


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (May 30, 2016)

Por fin logre terminar la prueba del Honey Badger 2.7mV de offset 












ajuste el bias a 21 mV porque no tengo un heat sink apropiado


----------

